# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The Great Covid Pivot Of 2022: Natural Immunity And Other "Conspiracy Theories" Mainstream

## Brian4Liberty

The Great Covid Pivot Of 2022: Natural Immunity And Other "Conspiracy Theories" Have Magically Become "Fact Checked" Mainstream Narrative




> I started out 2022 by predicting that capitalism and common sense would catalyze a massive pivot in how the mainstream media reports on Covid.
> 
> I believed that the media would eventually start the process of pivoting from hysteria and that politicians, understanding full well that they cant get re-elected during mid-terms this year on a platform of locking people in their homes, would follow.
> 
> All I can say one month into the year is holy $#@!, does it look like I was right.
> 
> So far in 2022, innumerable U.S. states, in addition to countries like Sweden, Norway and Denmark, are lifting Covid restrictions.
> 
> Connecticut and Delaware are planning on lifting school mask mandates by the end of March. Oregon officials have also announced that general mask mandates would be lifted March 31. Even New Jersey and California announced they would ease mandates in coming weeks.
> ...

----------


## 69360

All these ideas have been discussed here since the beginning. I never doubted any of it would come true.

----------


## orafi

The Covid narrative is crumbling (honking had nothing to do with it on any level, at any point in time ) but the highly flawed Germ Theory is still being propped up by gate keepers (example: Joe Rogan the sodomite and Dr Malone). Research Terrain Theory.

----------


## jmdrake

> The Great Covid Pivot Of 2022: Natural Immunity And Other "Conspiracy Theories" Have Magically Become "Fact Checked" Mainstream Narrative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Well, in early 2022, CDC director Rochelle Walensky took to Fox News and admitted she wasn’t exactly sure “on how many of the COVID-19-related deaths in the U.S. were directly due to the virus and how many were individuals who died with COVID-19 yet had underlying conditions.”


After a full year of Biden the fear - fake medical industrial complex is desperate to try to pretend their interventions are working.  That's leading them to admit that COVID hospitalizations and deaths have been overblown.  For example, Fauci now distinquishes between children hospitalized *with* COVID from children hospitalized *from* COVID.

https://www.newsweek.com/fauci-child...micron-1664676

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> After a full year of Biden the fear - fake medical industrial complex is desperate to try to pretend their interventions are working.  That's leading them to admit that COVID hospitalizations and deaths have been overblown.  For example, Fauci now distinquishes between children hospitalized *with* COVID from children hospitalized *from* COVID.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/fauci-child...micron-1664676


We cannot stop until not one child is in the hospital! Even one child is too much! Do this for the children. Cmon Man!

----------


## osan

> All these ideas have been discussed here since the beginning. I never doubted any of it would come true.


What remains to be seen is whether the other great concern in all this will come to pass.  Will we see another bioweapon dropped in our laps, this time it being a far more serious pathogen?  I will not quite say that I expect it, but will certainly say that if it comes to pass, I will not be in any measure surprised.

----------


## osan

> ...Fauci now distinquishes between children hospitalized *with* COVID from children hospitalized *from* COVID.


And that little weasel needs to have his feet held to the fire, though I'd much prefer to have his neck resting on a heading block.  Sell tickets to the televised live execution and become the world's most wealthy soul.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------

